# Music that breaks you.



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

I lived a Norman Rockwell childhood and the song Daddy by Korn just breaks me. It's about the lead singer admitting to child sex abuse and his parents not believing him. (Despite the title, it wasn't actually his that father who abused him.)






Similarly, Names by Cat Power for the same reason. I worked in special education for students with emotional disabilities and I could seriously give the name of real kids who lived through the abuse she sings about.






Luka by Suzanne Vega was a top 40 hit in the late-1980s about a boy being beaten by his father:






Her song "Song of the Stoic" from 2014 is the sequel about the man Luka became.






Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side of Heaven - about veterans suffering with PTSD.






FFDP - Gone Away - A cover of the Offsopring song is the same.

youtu.be: Five Finger Death Punch - Gone Away (Official Video)

Billy Joel - Goodnight Siagon - Similar about about Vietnam. My brother was a Marine in the early-1990s and it got to me back then.

youtu.be: Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon (Official Video)

Johnny Cash - Hurt - An old man realizing he's dying soon singing about the people he hurt as a younger man. The original song is about a drug addict apologizing to those he hurt as an addict.

youtu.be: Johnny Cash - Hurt (Official Music Video)

Maybe I'm drunk and I'm weepy, but this music sets me off.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

I really like that last one. Music + msuic video + PSA. 
I just wish things like this got more traction instead of half-naked women eating cheeseburgers.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 14, 2020)

I can think of so many good ones just by Jewel alone (her first album was so good, if you're into folk-y stuff). I either heavily relate to these, either that or I'm just an emotional person in general... Which I am!











And everything by Colter Wall basically melts me. His emotion is so raw and on display, you can definitely feel it.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't listen to music that makes me sad deliberately.
Also don't listen to the radio so my exposure to semi-randomness is at a low.

Last song I chose to listen to that made me sad was Cash's rendition of Hurt.

Sometimes if I'm driving around with someone else, a song comes up I recognize, one that held significance in a past relationship, and I have to ask to change it.
That happened recently but I forget what the song was.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 15, 2020)

This song always makes me cry


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 15, 2020)

This made me bawl my eyes out when I was a kid. It still does.


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 15, 2020)

See You on the Other Side by Ozzy Osbourne makes me cry every time I hear it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

Music that breaks me? It has to be Resident Evil: Vendetta's soundtrack. The End Credits are a mix of tense, rush feeling. And the harp, the soothing vocals, rounded with a final boss like finisher turns anyone on their seat upside down for sure.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

All you fools are posting incorrect songs. 

TRUE GAMERS CRY WHEN C418 SWEDEN COMES ON
TRUE *MEN *CRY WHEN C418 SWEDEN COMES ON

>:I


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

If you think this, then please, listen to Hanz Zimmer. That ma


VeeStars said:


> All you fools are posting incorrect songs.
> 
> TRUE GAMERS CRY WHEN C418 SWEDEN COMES ON
> TRUE *MEN *CRY WHEN C418 SWEDEN COMES ON
> ...


n is a god of music. Or Thomas Bergersen. Real, true legends there. *Epic tear*


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> If you think this, then please, listen to Hanz Zimmer. That ma
> 
> n is a god of music. Or Thomas Bergersen. Real, true legends there. *Epic tear*


no


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> no


Hah, okie then!


----------



## EmmyCatto (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2020)

Idk why but for some reason I have a really hard time listening to Puff The Magic Dragon, even though it’s a really great and classic folk rock song. I just find it so sad haha.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 30, 2020)

shit makes me cry everytime I hear it


----------



## Topsy1990 (Nov 9, 2020)

This instrumental piece is a tear jerker; I don't cry on many songs; but, some instrumental pieces tug at the heartstrings.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2020)

It translates not as a love song, but the contemplating of raping a woman.  Hurts because wife and son sing it annd find nothing wrong:




This literally asks if she put up a fight and wow...




Pretty much rape/sexual assault/violence glamorization songs in general.  You hear them on the radio all the time and it's disheartening when you hear kids singing them.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Nov 11, 2020)

That song is like _*TORTURE *_to me!!!


----------



## Davedd (Dec 31, 2020)

more the memories associated with it than the actual song.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)

This song right here makes me sob like a baby every time.





Edit: Yup, I'm crying rn


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

When I’m in that *downer* mood, 
this can be it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

It's more the music video. 

Indian folk rock song about moving on from grief, using a dog as an example.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 3, 2021)

The more you know about this song and everything around it, the sadder it gets


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 3, 2021)

My grandad has dementia, he doesn't remember me or his actual son (my dad) and can only barely remember my mom.
He used to pick me up when I was a kid at school sometimes, he always knew how to make me laugh and smile, along with being a very friendly guy so it's saddening to hear that he won't remember me, the family or anything.
So really most of The Caretaker makes me feel awful considering how it's meant to be like a musical version of dementia, which is scary considering how it usually cuts out so suddenly between songs. It's just a burning memory sounds nice mostly in sense of I can at least bare it without going full depressed mode.

I'm more worried for when he does remember though, because I know that'll also be the last time he lives.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Breaks me every time


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Crying now as a matter of fact


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Last song I chose to listen to that made me sad was Cash's rendition of Hurt.
> 
> Sometimes if I'm driving around with someone else, a song comes up I recognize, one that held significance in a past relationship, and I have to ask to change it.
> That happened recently but I forget what the song was.


Cash's Hurt really is a breaker. You can hear how broke the man is.

I work in a pub and when Linkin Park's Crawling comes up I go and change it straight away. My friend hung himself and was a _big_ fan of them and took Chester's end very badly. The song describes my friend eerily well.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

Kyrick said:


> Cash's Hurt really is a breaker. You can hear how broke the man is.
> 
> I work in a pub and when Linkin Park's Crawling comes up I go and change it straight away. My friend hung himself and was a _big_ fan of them and took Chester's end very badly. The song describes my friend eerily well.


Pretty hard bro, can understand that, this was messed up.


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Pretty hard bro, can understand that, this was messed up.


I can still listen to it if i'm like listening to the full album but wouldn't pick it out for a playlist. It's a good song


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

Kyrick said:


> I can still listen to it if i'm like listening to the full album but wouldn't pick it out for a playlist. It's a good song


It definitely is a good song and Album, Hybrid Theorie and Meteora shaped a lot of my childhood and I still listen to these from time to time. But reflecting upon this the songs were pretty harsh.


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

This song tends to make me cry, but I think it's because I associate it with personal stuff. You have to relate to it to feel it, but I'm sure anyone could appreciate the music in and of itself.


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> It definitely is a good song and Album, Hybrid Theorie and Meteora shaped a lot of my childhood and I still listen to these from time to time. But reflecting upon this the songs were pretty harsh.


I was only 9 when this was released and didn't properly understand it. But like you said, looking back at it you can see how bad Chester was from the beginning. 
I forgot about Meteora, but I remember Breaking The Habit being on that album. I like that song.


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Kyrick said:


> I was only 9 when this was released and didn't properly understand it. But like you said, looking back at it you can see how bad Chester was from the beginning.
> I forgot about Meteora, but I remember Breaking The Habit being on that album. I like that song.



His death still hits me and it's been years. I think that, like a lot of people, growing up with his music and using it as a coping skill for years only to see the person who gave you said music finally tap out after what must've been years of near silent suffering...it's...I don't have the words to describe it...but looking back at that music now, with the perspective of his death along with having grown up and out of those situations I was using his songs to escape from. It's incredibly sad, but also surreal. You almost feel like a ghost in a way.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

Kyrick said:


> I was only 9 when this was released and didn't properly understand it. But like you said, looking back at it you can see how bad Chester was from the beginning.
> I forgot about Meteora, but I remember Breaking The Habit being on that album. I like that song.


To be fair, I was *cough cough* 5, but when I got older 12-14 these were the only CDs I would regularly borrow from my mothers music collection, because I could feel it. If you understand...


----------



## Kyrick (May 3, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> To be fair, I was *cough cough* 5, but when I got older 12-14 these were the only CDs I would regularly borrow from my mothers music collection, because I could feel it. If you understand...


Well, your mum had a good taste in music. My mum's CD collection was Michael Jackson, Wet Wet Wet and best of the 70's and 80's compilations with some worship CDs too


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

Raever said:


> This song tends to make me cry, but I think it's because I associate it with personal stuff. You have to relate to it to feel it, but I'm sure anyone could appreciate the music in and of itself.


I felt that. Music I vibe with is 10x more better when I can relate to what’s actually being said. I do like catchy songs and all, but if I can make that connection with the lyrics, that’s when the emotional side of me comes out and it gets all tongue tied.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 8, 2021)

Literally the second after closing my eyes, this track comes on....


----------



## Bababooey (May 8, 2021)

I can't stop crying.​


----------

